# steering wheel restoration



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone have a recomedation on a steering wheel restorer for my 69 non wood steering wheel. Apparently nobody repops these. Thanks.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I have no personal experience with them, but Garry's in Carlisle gets a lot of referrals from the various forums.

Gary's Steering Wheel Restoration
2677 Ritner Highway
Carlisle, PA 17015
717-243-5646
Gary's Steering Wheel Restoration - Plastic & Wood Wheel Restoration for Your Classic or Muscle Car


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I was quoted 12 hundred to recast my '67 so I ordered the kit from Eastwood and did it myself.
There are several tutorials on YouTube and the kit comes with an instruction booklet.
Mine came out great the only thing I should have done was prep and primer it first, I found a couple more hairline cracks that had to be ground out and filled I didn't see when it was black.
All I have left to do is the two part 2K Aero-Clear high gloss because it has been too cold to shoot it.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for your help. He is only 2 hours away. I will give him a call.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

I used Gary's to restore my steering wheel, he did a great job!

The price to do my wheel was about $450.


----------

